# Stupdi Question of the Day



## RetPara (Feb 6, 2013)

If one were to purchase small arms ammo over the web is there a HAZMAT shipping charge?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 6, 2013)

Usually, depending on amounts and who you're shipping with.


----------



## B3dlam (Feb 6, 2013)

I know every company I looked at to buy ammo from recently charged a hazmat fee.  The trick is to buy enough to offset the cost of the fee.


----------

